# Walnut burl duck call



## haddenhailers (Mar 4, 2014)

Got this wood from @dbroswoods a while back and had it stabilized recently. Can't explain to y'all how gorgeous this wood and call turned out! Thanks so much for the wood Mark!

Thanks for looking,

Andrew

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2014)

Nutha sweet looking call Andrew!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Mar 4, 2014)

Andrew you did it again another great looking call!!! Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 4, 2014)

I only sent three pieces of the stuff you sent me off. So far I've only cut into two of the three and I have to say it's the collets walnut I've ever touched! I'll be sending the rest of it to be stabilized in my next box! Thanks so much!

Andrew


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 4, 2014)

That is a slick looking call and looks slick as glass. Great job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Ray! That CA finish sure polishes up nice!

Andrew


----------

